# Tick bite???



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Does this appear to be a tick bite? Noticed it this morning on my waist and I can't really see any bite marks and I don't seem to have any symptoms. It's roughly 1/2".

Any thought while I'm stuck here at work? Bite of some kind? underwear band rash? Growing a nipple on my waist?







[/IMG]

Pretty hard to take a picture using a camera phone with a touch screen without anyone in the office wondering what I am doing!


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like a burst blister, maybe from rubbing from the waistband of your clothing.

Must be a real slow day at work!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> Looks like a burst blister, maybe from rubbing from the waistband of your clothing.
> 
> Must be a real slow day at work!



That's what I was thinking since there is some peel around the outside. With plenty of ticks around I am paranoid about getting bit by one.


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't have pictures for reference, and I realize every bite and reaction to the bite is different, but Brian's tick bite last year that resulted in Lyme Disease definitely did not look like that. I agree on the peel around the edges. With all that riding you've been doing, it's quite likely from friction.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> I don't have pictures for reference, and I realize every bite and reaction to the bite is different, but Brian's tick bite last year that resulted in Lyme Disease definitely did not look like that. I agree on the peel around the edges. With all that riding you've been doing, it's quite likely from friction.



Looking online it appears different and Stitch showed me his bite the other week(about the same place were my mark is) and since I can't find the bite mark I will just keep an eye on it


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2010)

That's clearly herpes.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's clearly herpes.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Blister...riding...friction. Same difference.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

could be the beginnings of a skin tag.  I developed one in the same spot along my waisteline this winter.

I'll spare the details of my self surgery to remove it.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> could be the beginnings of a skin tag.  I developed one in the same spot along my waisteline this winter.
> 
> I'll spare the details of my self surgery to remove it.  :lol:



You should ask Brian about his at-home removal of the one on his forehead.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's clearly herpes.



No more showering with you!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

severine said:


> You should ask Brian about his at-home removal of the one on his forehead.



did it involve dental floss, a razor sharp filet knife and a half a fifth of booze?  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think it's a tick bite either.  Aside from that I'm staying out of this...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> did it involve dental floss, a razor sharp filet knife and a half a fifth of booze?  :lol:



I don't remember, but I was definitely sober.  There might have been nail clippers involved???


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> did it involve dental floss, a razor sharp filet knife and a half a fifth of booze?  :lol:



Should I Dremel the area now before it comes to that?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 13, 2010)

hicky?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> hicky?



If I tricked someone into going that low to suck something, it isn't going to be my hip!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> If I tricked someone into going that low to suck something, it isn't going to be my hip!



:lol:  Key word, tricked. ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Should I Dremel the area now before it comes to that?



man, you really don't care to drink do you.  :blink:


:lol:


----------



## Madroch (Jul 13, 2010)

As the recipient of many tick bites (too much time in the high grass at Shenny golf course in Groton) that does not look like any bites I have gotten-- mine are red dots, followed by target rash if you are unlucky (have been twice).  Got a nice bite on my @ss earlier this year.  

Ringworm?  Have you been playing in any sandboxes?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's clearly herpes.



I was thinking Ring Worm


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2010)

Goodness, I hope not!
(Warning: don't check this out if you're eating...)
http://www.medicinenet.com/ringworm_pictures_slideshow/article.htm

Get some athlete's foot creme on it..that'll probably do the trick.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

The one on top of the head was pretty weird.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 13, 2010)

it's the beginning stages of Ebola


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2010)

Leprosy?


----------

